# Belly Tape?



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

I had to cut into the belly to replace broken actuator rods for the valves on the black tank and the gray water tank. They broke off due to vibrations on the frame. Anyway I went to the RV dealership to order the 36 inch long rods and also wanted to buy some of the plastic belly material to patch the area I had cut through. I found out they have belly tape to reseal the cut lines. I had cut two X shapes to access the valve area. The tape is approx 4 inches wide and any length you want to cut. (1$ per ft and well worth it). You peel off one side to expose the adhesive side as you apply it to the area you need it. Its like thin duct tape with an internal fiber but more flexible and stickier. Just thought I'd pass this along. The belly is resealed very nicely. I did not see any mention of this on the forum. I searched.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Any chance you could get a brand name for the stuff? Most on here just use standard duct tape or if they are really concerned they use a 200 mph auto racing version of the stuff.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Gorilla Tape is what I use. Its good.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

You might try this:
Flex-Mend Tape

Gilligan


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The stuff Gilligan posted is for mobile homes. They use insulation covered by black backing. Its flexible.

This stuff is whats used to repair the plastic corrigated cardboard like stuff thats under an rv. http://www.mobilehomerepair.com/stickit.php


----------



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Any chance you could get a brand name for the stuff? Most on here just use standard duct tape or if they are really concerned they use a 200 mph auto racing version of the stuff.


I asked the RV dealership. They said that they order it from Jayco and it's called repair tape on the order sheet. It's kinda like the Eternabond picture in one the later replies but not as thick. There is no need to activate the adhesive, just peel off the cover and apply.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Tyvekcat said:


> Gorilla Tape is what I use. Its good.


x2. after putting in the black tank flush kit 3 yrs ago, I taped the cuts and it hasn't come loose anywhere so far. Also taped up where the dealer/factory cut a hole to access the slide motor assy. Gorilla tape is my choice.


----------



## mannic (Nov 28, 2011)

i had a repair done on my old trailer by the dealer and the tape they used fell off so i cleaned it (with lacquer thinner) and used red tuck tape it is for vapor barrier on houses stayed on for two years and was still on the trailer when i traded it in


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Our Outback came from the factory with a seam in the underbelly that was taped with wide tape that looked exactly like the stuff Gilligan posted a link to.
I assume the seam was due to the fact they reached the end of the roll on the underbelly material, and had to splice in another piece. The seam was too straight and clean looking to have been done at the dealership. Believe, I know what their patch jobs look like, and it's not pretty.

Bob


----------

